# السلامه من الاشعاعات



## ماهر عيون (31 أكتوبر 2008)

اقدم لكم اليوم موضوع يخص العاملين فى مناطق ماتحت الانشاء وهى خاصه بعمليات الكشف عن العيوب بأستخدام الاشعاعات (radiation )
عسى الله ان يكون مفيد


----------



## sloma (31 أكتوبر 2008)

منورين علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## صاصا الغالي (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## ماهر عيون (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## اسامةعباس (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخ ماهر دائما لديك كل جديد


----------



## amr assem (31 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماهر عيون (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى واتمنى لكم الاستفاده


----------



## sayed00 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى ماهر

بارك الله قيك 

عندى استفسار لك و لجميع الاخوة المختصين

نعلم ان هناك مجال مغناطيسى ناتج عن معدات كهرباء الضغط العالى emf و هناك اختلاف بين الكثير على مدى تأثيرة صحيا على المتعرضين لة

لا اريد معرفة تأثيرة لكن ما يهمنى ما هى النسب المسموحة للتعرض لهذا المجال و علاقة قيمة هذا المجال مع المسافة من مصدر الكهرباء

من فضلكم المسافات الموجودة فى nfpa 70e or ieee ليس لها علاقة بالمجال المغناطيسى لكن هى مهتمة بالقوس الكهربى

اكون شاكر

تحياتى


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sherio9 (4 يونيو 2013)

many thanks


----------

